# Ya Gotta See This Mosaic Roller ..



## TAWhatley

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter

My first thought was "HOLY COW  "
I love mosaics, but this one looks especially cool. Almost looks like someone painted the color on! I would love to see one of my babies turn out all fancy colored like that


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW, Terry!! 

THAT IS ONE OUTSTANDLY STUNNING BIRD!!

Where did he/she come from?

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

Some very, very lucky fellow on the Roller-Talk board was given this beauty as a belated birthday gift! I asked for permission to post a link to the pics but just couldn't wait for a proper answer. Since anyone can go and read (and see the pics) on the Roller-Talk board without joining, I figured these pics would be OK to post. If the owner of the bird does object, I will delete this thread.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Some very, very lucky fellow on the Roller-Talk board was given this beauty as a belated birthday gift! I asked for permission to post a link to the pics but just couldn't wait for a proper answer. Since anyone can go and read (and see the pics) on the Roller-Talk board without joining, I figured these pics would be OK to post. *If the owner of the bird does object, I will delete this thread.*
> Terry


Well, thank goodness we got to see the bird FIRST! 

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather

*WHOA!!* That is *one* beautiful pigeon. 
What a proud bird he is. 

Thanks for sharing him with us Terry.

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

That IS a beautiful bird...........need to get the genetic/color experts to have a look.........I don't THINK it's mosaic..............course I could be wrong.
Mosaic, as I understand it would be two totally different colors. For instance, red check on one side and blue bar on the other. Mosaics look like someone took two totally different colored birds, split them in half and clued them back together. 
Regardless............the bird sure is pretty to the eyes...........


----------



## Skyeking

That's a beauty!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

That is such a beautiful bird. Do Mosaics only come in those colors or can they be any color combo?


----------



## Grim

I don't think this is a mosaic either. It would just be like a bird with white flights on one wing. That would not make it mosaic. Now if he was red bar on one side and Blue bar on the other id say yes.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Lovebirds said:


> That IS a beautiful bird...........need to get the genetic/color experts to have a look.........I don't THINK it's mosaic..............course I could be wrong.
> Mosaic, as I understand it would be two totally different colors. For instance, red check on one side and blue bar on the other. Mosaics look like someone took two totally different colored birds, split them in half and clued them back together.
> Regardless............the bird sure is pretty to the eyes...........



You are right Renee, I looked up 'Mosiac Pigeons' and the photos that came up do show pigeons and doves that look as if they were 2 different birds put together.

So what color would this pigeon be call???


----------



## Lovebirds

EgypSwiftLady said:


> So what color would this pigeon be call???


I would call it Red & Black.......but I'm sure there's some other weird name for the color,.......... Our experts will be along shortly I'm sure to clue us all in.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm almost positive this bird is a mosaic. Most of them do seem to be half red half blue, or half check half bar, but they can be just colors like this. Him being almost black on one side and almost red on the other is a good giveaway. Plus if black is actually blue, then technically the bird IS half red half blue


----------



## Maggie-NC

EgypSwiftLady said:


> So what color would this pigeon be call???



BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Lady Tarheel said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


 I agree


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm almost positive this bird is a mosaic. Most of them do seem to be half red half blue, or half check half bar, but they can be just colors like this. Him being almost black on one side and almost red on the other is a good giveaway. Plus if black is actually blue, then technically the bird IS half red half blue


Well, Black IS actually Blue, but I still call it Black when it looks Black to me.........LOL.....just like white isn't REALLY white......it just LOOKS white.........pigeons and colors are crazy aren't they???


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Colors of pigeons can get confusing fast when what you see and what you get are two different things 

Looked up mosaic pictures and found these here http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html









They look sorta like the roller, just the roller's red is...more red, lol


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Lovebirds said:


> Well, Black IS actually Blue, but I still call it Black when it looks Black to me.........LOL.....just like white isn't REALLY white......it just LOOKS white.........pigeons and colors are crazy aren't they???



Its a whole other science!


----------



## jbangelfish

*I'd call it a mosaic*

It sure is beautiful and unusual.

I think in recent years, pigeon breeders have stumbled onto a way to create mosaics. I'm seeing far too many of them lately and it appears that people are able to produce them with the right combinations.

It used to be thought that a true mosaic came from two sperms fertilizing one egg and this may or may not have actually happened.

The birds that are showing up with considerable frequency have, in my mind, a strong resemblance to almond. The colors of red or yellow and black on the same birds but with the black flecks being spread to larger areas. I do believe that it's just some new combination of genetics that makes these birds. 

There are too many of them in my opinion to be the freaks of two sperms to one egg. I know that because of the internet, we are able to see many unusual birds but back in the days when I subscribed to the American Pigeon Journal, there were virtually no mosaics or they would have been in the magazine. It was just about as widespread as the internet (at least among pigeon fanciers) and we were able to see pigeons from every major show around the world.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> Colors of pigeons can get confusing fast when what you see and what you get are two different things
> 
> Looked up mosaic pictures and found these here http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/mosaics.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look sorta like the roller, just the roller's red is...more red, lol


Problem with the two photos posted above is, you can only see one side of the bird. In every other photo on that web site, each side of each bird is totally different from the other side. I see Bluecheck was on site. Wonder why he didn't see this thread?


----------



## bluecheck

Lovebirds said:


> That IS a beautiful bird...........need to get the genetic/color experts to have a look.........I don't THINK it's mosaic..............course I could be wrong.
> Mosaic, as I understand it would be two totally different colors. For instance, red check on one side and blue bar on the other. Mosaics look like someone took two totally different colored birds, split them in half and clued them back together.
> Regardless............the bird sure is pretty to the eyes...........


Nope, this is DEFINITELY a mosaic. Very, very rarely do you have a bird that's split down the middle. Mosaic is simply a bird where, it seems, two factors that wouldn't normally be seen together are. It seems to be a result of two different sperm hitting one egg, though there's some debate about that still.

In this case, you have a bird that is Spread (black) and one that is also recessive red. In the normal course of events, you would only see recessive red. (we have no idea at all if the bird under the recessive red is actually Spread or if, in fact, it's something else.)

This is an absolutely striking example of a mosaic, and not a bad looking roller either.

Frank


----------



## Lovebirds

bluecheck said:


> Nope, this is DEFINITELY a mosaic. Very, very rarely do you have a bird that's split down the middle. Mosaic is simply a bird where, it seems, two factors that wouldn't normally be seen together are. It seems to be a result of two different sperm hitting one egg, though there's some debate about that still.
> 
> In this case, you have a bird that is Spread (black) and one that is also recessive red. In the normal course of events, you would only see recessive red. (we have no idea at all if the bird under the recessive red is actually Spread or if, in fact, it's something else.)
> 
> This is an absolutely striking example of a mosaic, and not a bad looking roller either.
> 
> Frank


Cool. I stand corrected! Glad you guys keep us straight..........


----------



## bluecheck

jbangelfish said:


> It sure is beautiful and unusual.
> 
> I think in recent years, pigeon breeders have stumbled onto a way to create mosaics. I'm seeing far too many of them lately and it appears that people are able to produce them with the right combinations.
> 
> It used to be thought that a true mosaic came from two sperms fertilizing one egg and this may or may not have actually happened.
> 
> The birds that are showing up with considerable frequency have, in my mind, a strong resemblance to almond. The colors of red or yellow and black on the same birds but with the black flecks being spread to larger areas. I do believe that it's just some new combination of genetics that makes these birds.
> 
> There are too many of them in my opinion to be the freaks of two sperms to one egg. I know that because of the internet, we are able to see many unusual birds but back in the days when I subscribed to the American Pigeon Journal, there were virtually no mosaics or they would have been in the magazine. It was just about as widespread as the internet (at least among pigeon fanciers) and we were able to see pigeons from every major show around the world.
> 
> Bill


Bill,
No, we haven't found a way of creating them. Hollander was emphatic that they were two sperm hitting one egg. Personally, I think what's happening today is that a lot of fanciers who would in the past have culled out a "freak", today keep it for its talk-about value. Also, and this is something that so far as we know we have no hard data for - but which is something that I suggested to Hollander back in the early 70's is this.

IF - note the emphasis - IF mosaics are caused by two sperm hitting the one egg, then why is that. I postulated that since the egg, once fertilized, puts up a protective barrier to keep out other sperm, that their could be families of birds where the barrier has been weakened and since this is presumably under genetic control that we have been unconsciously selecting for it (the weakened barrier). People like the unusual.

Now, one thing a lot of folks forget is that mosaics aren't only with color - that just happens to be what we see because we're visual animals ourselves. There could be examples that don't necessarily show in color.

Is my hypothesis accurate? Have absolutely zero idea. We need someone with a chemistry background to get in there and test the mother's to a lot of these mosaics to check the eggs at fertilization to have any idea. I don't have the expertise or knowledge to do it. (I'm more the "idea guy".)

Frank


----------



## bluecheck

EgypSwiftLady said:


> That is such a beautiful bird. Do Mosaics only come in those colors or can they be any color combo?


They can come in any combination. I've seen a recessive yellow, black, white combination that looked like a Calico cat.

I've seen one in andalusian and ash-red; I've seen ash-red and blue bar. You can also have them with ornaments on one side and none on the other (e.g., wing curls and none on other wing, etc.)


----------



## maryjane

Whatever it is, it's astounding. Such rich colors! It gives me that "Ohhh I want one!" feeling.


----------



## jbangelfish

*Hi Frank*



bluecheck said:


> Bill,
> No, we haven't found a way of creating them. Hollander was emphatic that they were two sperm hitting one egg. Personally, I think what's happening today is that a lot of fanciers who would in the past have culled out a "freak", today keep it for its talk-about value. Also, and this is something that so far as we know we have no hard data for - but which is something that I suggested to Hollander back in the early 70's is this.
> 
> IF - note the emphasis - IF mosaics are caused by two sperm hitting the one egg, then why is that. I postulated that since the egg, once fertilized, puts up a protective barrier to keep out other sperm, that their could be families of birds where the barrier has been weakened and since this is presumably under genetic control that we have been unconsciously selecting for it (the weakened barrier). People like the unusual.
> 
> Now, one thing a lot of folks forget is that mosaics aren't only with color - that just happens to be what we see because we're visual animals ourselves. There could be examples that don't necessarily show in color.
> 
> Is my hypothesis accurate? Have absolutely zero idea. We need someone with a chemistry background to get in there and test the mother's to a lot of these mosaics to check the eggs at fertilization to have any idea. I don't have the expertise or knowledge to do it. (I'm more the "idea guy".)
> 
> Frank


I don't think Hollander had enough of them to conduct a good study or he didn't have enough time. I remember the picture of the homer in the encyclopedia of breeds that had one ash red T pattern wing and one blue check wing (if I remember right). It was the first example of a mosaic that I ever saw and had a very hemispherical division which made it even more unique and perhaps more difficult to understand. This bird may well have been the one in a million freak.

Most of the mosaics that I'm seeing lately are a mix of black and recessive red or ash red which is different than the old homer, maybe just due to the presence of spread. The addition of white adds to the interesting look and like you say, makes a calico apperance. Still the presence of white doesn't have anything to do with the genetics of mosaic, just another added gene. The patterns do seem very random and just makes them that much more interesting to look at.

I still believe that there is a simple genetic code to these mosaics and if Doc Hollander were around to study them, he probably would have figured it out.
Whether any were ever created by two sperms, I have serious doubts about that but maybe it was one of those one in a million shots. It would be very interesting to know what birds are producing these mosaics and to know all of their genetic makeup.

There are Indian Fantail breeders with a number of mosaic birds, also Trumpeters and Rollers. They seem to run in families of birds which says to me that there is a genetic factor that we just haven't figured out yet. I would love to have some of these birds to study for myself.

I had a Roller that was most likely a spread ash red but was darker than most, probably had dirty factor, was fairly heavily marked with black flecks (split for blue/black) and had about a one and one half inch black patch on the back of his neck. Was he mosaic? I don't know but I should have kept him, just had too many birds and he was sold with a large group.

Anyway, I find these mosaics fascinating and I hope to add one or two to my group so that I can study them for myself.

Bill


----------



## newday

*Mosaic*

Here's the photo I posted earlier. I beleive its is possible some families have a higher likelyhood of throwing mosaics. This is the 2nd mosaic that I got from its father. Jow Powers said that he had a family that threw many mosaics.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## jbangelfish

*I don't like the old theory*

This bird exemplifies my own theory, that we have found a combination to creating visual mosaics.

Doc Hollander may have been the best genetic person to ever study pigeons but he did not know everything and he would be the first to tell you that this was true. He may very well have owned a true genetic freak that was dubbed "mosaic", a bird that was a true one in a million that was actually a near siamese twin or two birds in one. The birds that I see today look like something else to me, especially when there are so many of them. What are the odds of one family producing more than one of these freaks that has two sperm to produce it? Yes, you could have found a group that would have the tendency to do so but I'm more inclined to believe that it is a rather complex genetic code that has yet to be cracked and has all to do with multiple genes as opposed to multiple sperms.

New things occur all the time. I believe that people have found the path to creating mosaic pigeons, they just don't know the combination yet, only that they run in families or genetic groups. This suggests something new, at least to me.

Bill


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

God is really the Greatest Artist!!!

Thanks for sharing these most beautiful pics as well as the very informative discussion!

Leave it to Angel Terry to get everyone goin'...again!!!


----------



## the bird man

i don't care what the bird is called . it is a awsome looking bird. a mosaic,water paint,oil paint or chalk it still a wonderful peice of art work to me


----------



## jbangelfish

*Did he throw them from more than one hen?*



newday said:


> Here's the photo I posted earlier. I beleive its is possible some families have a higher likelyhood of throwing mosaics. This is the 2nd mosaic that I got from its father. Jow Powers said that he had a family that threw many mosaics.
> 
> Link
> www.martinlofts.com


Or did he produce more than one mosaic from the same hen? It rather sounds like the cock bird is the carrier of whatever this is and all the more reason to suspect that there is something new out there. Cock birds carry alot more genes than hens.

Bill


----------



## newday

*Mosaic*

Same cock two years in a row - different hens.

Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## jbangelfish

*What color were the hens?*



newday said:


> Same cock two years in a row - different hens.
> 
> Link
> 
> www.martinlofts.com


It almost looks to me as if it could just be almond and spread but could it be that simple? I have an almond cock mated to a black hen and they have what looks to be an almond and a t pattern blue in the nest. We'll have to see what else they produce. I have no kite hens yet.

Bill


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

that is a great looking bird....Color is what got me interested in chickens and pigeons. i mean what other animal has the potential for so many color varieties other than some aquarium fish.

again,.... beautiful bird


----------



## gingerpoo

Oh WOW!
he is gorgeous!!!!

I want one! so pretty.

/me jealous


----------



## summerhays

*mosaic roller*

here is a mosaic roller i have. he has bred other mosaics.


----------



## jbangelfish

*That is very cool*

We see so many mosaics today. I'm sure that we're on the verge of cracking some genetic code to making them.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley

Very cool, indeed! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Summerhays, and thank you for the photo!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well we better crack that genetic code soon, cause I'd love to have a loft full of those!


----------



## Matt D.

jbangelfish said:


> This bird exemplifies my own theory, that we have found a combination to creating visual mosaics.
> 
> Doc Hollander may have been the best genetic person to ever study pigeons but he did not know everything and he would be the first to tell you that this was true. He may very well have owned a true genetic freak that was dubbed "mosaic", a bird that was a true one in a million that was actually a near siamese twin or two birds in one. The birds that I see today look like something else to me, especially when there are so many of them. What are the odds of one family producing more than one of these freaks that has two sperm to produce it? Yes, you could have found a group that would have the tendency to do so but I'm more inclined to believe that it is a rather complex genetic code that has yet to be cracked and has all to do with multiple genes as opposed to multiple sperms.
> 
> New things occur all the time. I believe that people have found the path to creating mosaic pigeons, they just don't know the combination yet, only that they run in families or genetic groups. This suggests something new, at least to me.
> 
> Bill


Now I'm not big on genetics but I'm working on it.  While your theory makes sense; I am thinking of a mosaic I saw in Fresno one time. It came from a blue bar and a sooty red bar hen. It was this split down the middle and the red was on the right side and the blue bar was on the left side. It was a very interesting bird. It was a long time ago too.  But my point is that there wasn't anything really uncommon besides the dilute in this racers pedigree. So if there is a complex mix of genes that would create these mosaics; It would be mind boggling to know the chances that out of a simple racers gene pool that all of these genes could come into a racer. My guess would be the chance are slim to none. Its more than possible Matt's wrong; its happened once or twice before.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

WOW is all i can say about the pigeon. Who ever owns it is very lucky, if only there was a hen just like it, the babies would be gorgeous!  

This reminds me...theres a mosaic pigeon down the street with some guy, im gonna try trading it with one of my rollers.


----------



## george simon

*In The Supplements*

*In July when this thread was started I was off line so I will add my comments now. First I believe in Dr HOLLANDER'S two sperm theory.With that said I will try to point out some facts which are not genetic. We need to understand that back in the 1930's thur the 1970's or80's supplements were not in vogue. However that has changed and now more supplement are in use and I feel is the reason that we may be seeing more MOSAICS. Some supplements are said to increase fertility so lets take a look at some of the vitamins,amino acids, and minerals that we use in supplementing our birds. Vitamin B12 improves the sperm count, Selenium is essential to maximise sperm formation,Vitamin C appears to keep sperm from clumping together,making the sperm more motile,L-Carnitine this amino acid is essential for normal functioning of sperm cells according to reserch,it appears that the higher the levels of L-Carnitine in the sperm cells,the better the sperm count and motility. These are just a few of the supplements there are others like ZINC and Vitamin E. I believe that we by using these supplement have improved the mobilty and health of the sperm this in turn may effect the sperm reaching the egg and thus improving the chance of two sperm getting into the egg,and thus we may be seeing more MOSAICS..,.... THINK ABOUT IT.*GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans

This is a very striking example of mosaic. We don't normally see spread colors like these in mosaic, most are ash red/blue. BTW, white doesn't count....

I have only raised two mosaics in my fantails over the past 50 years+. Both in the same nest. I lost all my pictures of these when my puter crasned five years ago.


----------



## jbangelfish

*What is in his background?*



summerhays said:


> here is a mosaic roller i have. he has bred other mosaics.


Others have said that almond was in the breeding of their mosaics and it is my suspicion that almond is part of the combination required. This bird is obviously ash red split for bue but he took the blue a step further than most split birds. The fact that he has produced more mosaics certainly points to a genetic marker, even if it is the tendency to produce mulitiple sperm fertilizations, which I still doubt.

Does anyone have a mosaic hen? It seems to me that all I've seen have been cock birds. This might also be a clue as cock birds can be split so many ways more than hens.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> *In July when this thread was started I was off line so I will add my comments now. First I believe in Dr HOLLANDER'S two sperm theory.With that said I will try to point out some facts which are not genetic. We need to understand that back in the 1930's thur the 1970's or80's supplements were not in vogue. However that has changed and now more supplement are in use and I feel is the reason that we may be seeing more MOSAICS. Some supplements are said to increase fertility so lets take a look at some of the vitamins,amino acids, and minerals that we use in supplementing our birds. Vitamin B12 improves the sperm count, Selenium is essential to maximise sperm formation,Vitamin C appears to keep sperm from clumping together,making the sperm more motile,L-Carnitine this amino acid is essential for normal functioning of sperm cells according to reserch,it appears that the higher the levels of L-Carnitine in the sperm cells,the better the sperm count and motility. These are just a few of the supplements there are others like ZINC and Vitamin E. I believe that we by using these supplement have improved the mobilty and health of the sperm this in turn may effect the sperm reaching the egg and thus improving the chance of two sperm getting into the egg,and thus we may be seeing more MOSAICS..,.... THINK ABOUT IT.*GEORGE


This is certainly a possibility but even this one results in a genetic code which could be broken. Plants have been altered genetically by chemical introductions which result in stronger, disease and pest resistant strains. It is still an understanding of genetics which makes these things possible. It's almost scary what people have figured out about plants. Pigeons are more complex, making it more of a challenge but I'm pretty sure that we are on the verge of figuring this one out. Who knows? Maybe we'll do it right here.

Bill


----------



## risingstarfans

*Mosaic Hens*



jbangelfish said:


> Others have said that almond was in the breeding of their mosaics and it is my suspicion that almond is part of the combination required. This bird is obviously ash red split for bue but he took the blue a step further than most split birds. The fact that he has produced more mosaics certainly points to a genetic marker, even if it is the tendency to produce mulitiple sperm fertilizations, which I still doubt.
> 
> Does anyone have a mosaic hen? It seems to me that all I've seen have been cock birds. This might also be a clue as cock birds can be split so many ways more than hens.
> 
> Bill


Denny Stapp of Indiana once told me he had a mosaic hen, but that is the only one I ever heard of.

In so many breeds, ash red cocks have black/blue flecking similar to almond but hens don't....Except for one I have right now. This bird is four years old and has NEVER laid an egg! I keep because she is the best foster I ever saw. Adopts an egg, and with her mate, raises a youngster.....Very peculiar behavior, never seen anything like it.


----------



## jbangelfish

*It would be interesting to see a hen*

I'd like to see how she compared with the mosaic cock birds that we are seeing. As far as I know, I've never seen a hen.

The flecking on ash reds is nearly always associated with cock birds that carry blue/black but there are some hens that show some flecking. I wonder if they have something in their background that makes this come out. I have some ash red cocks that have black that goes beyond what we would call flecking but they probably have almond behind them.

All the black flecks on almond can be just as good on a hen as on a cock as it is a different gene making the flecks. I've also heard that indigo hens can have flecks but mine don't. I'm not really sure what the flecks even mean on indigo. They are already blue/black (at least mine are) so what would they be showing us?

I have an ash red dominant opal Roller which I was sure was a YC but the older it gets the more I think it's a hen. She? has many flecks and is why I thought YC. Her father has many flecks and her mother has none. I have a full sister of hers that has no flecks. She also has a full sibling that is a blue bar which is part of why I decided that they have to be ash red opals. I posted a picture of the parents here awhile back to see what people thought they might be. I've settled on ash red opal and probably nothing else.

Bill


----------



## summerhays

*mosaic roller*

this is one sweet mosiac cock i have . in 1995 i was at a local show here in arizona and a guy put out about 15 rollers for sale in the batch there was a almond mosiac hen i saw fisrt off. so i asked how much he said $10 so i got here before any one saw the bird. i was playing with alot of genetic stuff with my old family of rollers back then so i knew what she was. she was split down the middel black on one side and almond on the other side. i have a pic if i can get it scaned ill send it in. i had all kinds of offers for her at the show but she came home with me. never really got to do much with her. ill get a pic posted asap of her. im looking for a mosaic hen for this cock bird i have here now. so i can do some testing. this mosiac i have now his father was a almond mother was a red bar self.. im trying to get the pair that bred him. ill get some better pics of him. the more i look and hold him i see almond in him as well as blue bar and red bar. ive had offers for him but he will never be sold.. hes a great roller. i think i can make them if i had another mosaic hen ... has to be a roller. i only breed rollers. and breed for competition. this bird has been flown and proven to be a great spinner. and a great breeder. if anyone has a hen id love to use her for testing. and if i got any mosaics from the pair id split them with ya and send your hen back... 
chris summerhays in arizona


----------



## jbangelfish

*That's a nice offer Chris*

I wish I had one to contribute. Somewhere in this thread is a person who has raised a few from the same cock with two different hens. He may have one. I actually asked if he would be selling any and he wasn't. I don't know if he has hens or not.

Bill


----------



## Michael J Buden

Definately in my view a mossaic. It looks like half and half. It comes about by the egg being fertilised by 2 sperms of different colours.
Ron Huntleys site explains this oddity with pictures.


----------



## george simon

Michael J Buden said:


> Definately in my view a mossaic. It looks like half and half. It comes about by the egg being fertilised by 2 sperms of different colours.
> Ron Huntleys site explains this oddity with pictures.


 Hello MICHAEL, Welcome to Pigeon Talk I agree that the Huntley site explaines this so I will post his web http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/ this is a very good genetic site and I would hope that those that come to our genetic forum would take the time to check it out. .GEORGE


----------



## corvid

what a beauty !! , makes me wanna be a pigeon girl..  .or pigeon boy, who ever he/she needs


----------



## dimerro

Here are two mosaic hens(spread//recessive yellow):





Regards, Dina


----------



## Michael J Buden

They are just fantastic coloured birds. George I have to say that Ron Huntleys site is the best genetic site on the net.


----------



## TAWhatley

dimerro said:


> Here are two mosaic hens(spread//recessive yellow):
> 
> Regards, Dina


Beautiful birds, Dina! Thanks for sharing the photos.

Terry


----------



## dimerro

Here are two another mosaics, both cocks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Dina, did you breed all four of those birds?


----------



## dimerro

No. You know, mosaics are very rare. A few friends of mine breeded those birds, I just shared their photos.


----------



## jbangelfish

*Nice birds*

And certainly fine examples of mosaic. What breed or breeds are they? 

Bill


----------



## dimerro

First hen: Botosani tumbler. Most of Botosani tumblers are pencil. In fapt she is spread//recesssive yellow pencil mosaic.
The second: Calarasi Tumbler.
The third: Transylvania double crested tumbler.
The fourth: Bucharest black low wings.


----------



## risingstarfans

Grim said:


> I don't think this is a mosaic either. It would just be like a bird with white flights on one wing. That would not make it mosaic. Now if he was red bar on one side and Blue bar on the other id say yes.


Wrong, my friend. mosaics can come in any two colors, but you are a bit right, white doesn't count. A few years back I raised two mosaics in one nest, the first ash red and blue, and the second (and most dramatic) was an ash red and black. At the Pageant last week, the best AOC fantail was a black and andalusian. I have seen dun and khaki, and blue and brown too.


----------



## jbangelfish

*Interesting birds*

I don't know if I've ever seen any of them before. 

Bill


----------



## cha_max

OOOoo...where can i get one of these mosaic rollers?????


----------



## Squab81

Perhaps he is mosiac, half spread, half saddle?


----------



## mario scala

how do you get a bird that culler


----------



## mario scala

I have amonds that culler no


----------



## Henk69

Thanks for reviving this old thread. My thoughts: somatic crossing over (or non disjunction).


----------



## MarkM

I know this is an old thread, stumbled upon it doing some reading on mosaics. I have a ash red/black mosaic homer hen. I will try and get some pics of her and post them


----------



## epul

O man that is nice


----------



## MarkM




----------



## dimerro

It is recessive red // black mosaic.


----------



## Skyeking

************Lovely!!!***********


----------



## Abdulbaki

MarkM said:


>


what a beauty​


----------



## chinbunny

I want to see those wing markings on a archangel! pretty!


----------



## jafacanyan

Very nice looking bird!


----------



## tjc1

Very nice looking bird


----------



## Shawn gruhlke

*Rollers*

I have a mosaic roller pigeon she is red check with black on one side and she is on eggs right now


----------



## Snakeman13

*My Contribution, Dilute Recessive red black checker pied Hen*

Hi Guys,

Just another example.

Regards Snakeman


----------

